# Coopers Real Ale Suggestions



## achy02 (28/9/08)

Hi all,
Im thinking about putting down a quick brew. I intend on using coopers real ale kit, dextrose, liquid light malt, US05(56) liquid yeast. Not sure about which hops to use or quantities. Any suggestions?
achy

ps I am not trying to clone anything, I am just after a good session beer with a bit of taste.


----------



## quantocks (29/9/08)

i just did this with nothing but the kit and Brew Enhancer 2, it fermented out within 4-5 days and tastes pretty good straight from fermenter. Just kegged it today, so will let you know how it goes once carbed. For a good quick beer, this tastes great straight as a kit only.


----------



## Pollux (29/9/08)

I have done this one with the Kit, 1kg BE1 and 500g LDME....

Fermented like mental, overflowed the airlock for 2 days, but after only 19 days in the bottle it's become quite drinkable and not a bad drop for $20 at coles....Although a touch sweet.

Currently have another sitting in primary that I used the lager kit that comes with a coopers microbrew, a real ale kit, 500g LDME and both yeasts, again, mental fermentation, lots of airlock icecream but now after only 4 days in the fermenter, it already tastes good, has a bit more bitterness than round one.


----------



## Gavo (29/9/08)

Hi achy, I have one of these bottled now, it was done on dex only and is not to bad just has little hop flavour. but if I were to use it again I would add something like cascade to it particularly if you are adding extra malt. Personal taste though. The choice is yours.


----------



## Barley Belly (29/9/08)

I've done this one as well, got the kit for $5 from Woolies (they were running it out), wish I had of bought all the cans now, woulda had a nice twocan

Coopers Real Ale
1kg Coopers Brewing Sugar
2 cups LDME
15g Teabag Cluster Steeped 10 mins then thrown into fermenter
Kit Yeast Dry
Filled to 23litres
Fermented in primary for 12 days @ 20deg, (finished after 7 days, left rest of the time to clear up)
OG 1042
FG 1010
4.8 % alc

Been in the bottle for around 4 months now, only a few left, drinkable within a month, but has matured to be a nice drop.
Will definately do again soon.


----------



## Beer&Kebab (29/9/08)

1 can Coopers Real ALe
500 gms LDME
500 gms DEXT
100 gms XTAL
12 gms Amarillo dry hopped into primary at day 4.
Kit yeast.
Made to 20 ltrs.

At 6 weeks in bottle a nice beer that has malt and hop aroma and flavour.
I am really starting to like Amarillo as a hop.


----------



## Pennywise (29/9/08)

Awesome kit to play around with

Coopers Real Ale
1kg LDME
100g Dex
100-200g Med crystal or Caramalt
Dry hop with anything from Amarillo, EK Goldings, Willamette
I would even be inclined to add a touch of Chinook


----------



## sid (29/9/08)

I like fuggles for that style beer, then dry hopping it with williamette.


----------



## Cube (29/9/08)

Drinking it now. My first boil up kit. 500 DME, 600 DEX, 15 grm amarillo for 15 mins and 10 grm at flame out. Didn't even strain it, all in primary. Day 4, 10grms amarillo. EDIT: US04 yeast. Not my preferred us05, but out of stock

Not bad at 18 days, getting really nice hoppy smell and malt taste. 

Done a draught same as above but strained to compare. Yet to drinkie-poos that.


----------



## discoloop (29/9/08)

I've done this one with a bit of late amarillo too. Turned out a great drop. Off memory, I used a kilo of pale dry malt and 250g of golden syrup. A little amarillo steeped and a little amarillo dry.

One of the best straightforward K&K's I did.


----------



## achy02 (29/9/08)

Well, I have lots to think about. Im thinking Real Ale Kit, 500gr Dex, 500gr LDM liquid, yeast as mentioned and 15gr amarillo dry hopped. Thanks heaps for all of the ideas it is a huge help.


----------



## Bubba Q (2/10/08)

Im also thinking of putting down a Coopers real ale kit this weekend and was wondering what people thought about this?
Coopers Real Ale
1kg LME
500gm dex
15gm hallertau pellets @ 15 min
15gm cascade pellets @ 0 min


----------



## quantocks (2/10/08)

had this from the keg last night, lacks bitterness ? not sure what it was meant to taste like, but it was better than my previous batch that's for sure!

is this meant to taste anything like a megaswill or nothing at all?


----------



## Pennywise (2/10/08)

Bubba Q said:


> I'm also thinking of putting down a Coopers real ale kit this weekend and was wondering what people thought about this?
> Coopers Real Ale
> 1kg LME
> 500gm dex
> ...



I would go for the cascade @15 and dry hop with amarillo, those two hops are :icon_drool2: together. Haven't used hallertau before but i can vouch for the cascade & amarillo. Steep some medium crystal for a nice caramel flavour


----------



## flano (22/4/14)

excuse my ignorance .
So far I have only ever done all grain BIAB's and one corona kit where I just followed the instructions on the tin.

So for example this :
Coopers Real Ale
1kg LME
500gm dex
15gm hallertau pellets @ 15 min
15gm cascade pellets @ 0 min

I am I correct when I assume you are just boiling water with LME and DEX in it and then just chucking in the hop additions with 15 and 10 mins to go?
Then adding the can of Coopers after the boiling has stopped?
If so how much water are you using initially in the pot and for how long do you boil the entire thing for ...do you use whirlfloc? 

I ask because I purchased a can of coopers real ale from Woolies..I just wanted to try it out.
I am cool with adding hops etc as I have BIAB for about 3 years now.

Also what is coopers real ale meant to taste like in comparison to a store bought beer - style etc?

cheers
flano.


----------



## hoppy2B (23/4/14)

Hi Flano,

Generally the instructions or advice I see people giving on here is to do a partial boil with about 4 litres of water and some malt extract to give a gravity reading of 1040, to which are made hop additions. 

Good question about adding the rest of the extract after the boiling has stopped. I guess it varies between individuals as to what they do with the rest of the extract because some people will recommend boiling ldme etc., for 10 to 15 minutes to sterilize it. 

Personally, I do a full boil. By that I mean that I boil all the water I use to make up the kit. I use 2 x 15 litre Kmart pots for kits. I'll normally add approximately half my extract to each pot.

On the Coopers tins you will see a diagram of a tap where it says to add water to make up the final volume, and I understand that people fill their ferment vessel from the tap. I've always considered that to be bad practice and believe that the tap diagram isn't necessarily an instruction to fill from the tap, just a pictorial representation to add water.

I did a 'Real Ale' with nothing added but the single can and fermented warm with the kit yeast about 2 and 1/2 years ago just to see what it was like and thought it was pretty good when it was fresh. It did remind me a fair bit of something like Coopers Pale. I think the kit yeast is somewhat similar to their bottle yeast.

I read somewhere not all that long ago that liquid malt extract is meant to be better quality than dry malt extract. My opinion is that it is possible to make pretty good beer from a can. Its quick and easy to use a can, especially for experimenting and trying different recipes with different spec grains, and I don't find the time to do all grain is justified for small brews. My advice is to boil all your water.


----------



## flano (24/4/14)

thanks mate,
That makes a bit more sense now.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (24/4/14)

Coopers real ale was my favourite kit. Found it turned out pretty good with a kilo of ldme and short boil fuggles/goldings.


----------



## monkey brewing (24/6/19)

I’m planning a toucan
2x real ale tins
1kg ldme 
200g medium crystal
Cascade 25g @15
Mosiac 25g dry hop day 4-5

Just using the yeast that comes with the tin but I do have extra packs laying around, also I’m temp controlled so brewing this at 19 degrees


----------

